# Choral Music with Organ Accompaniment - Recommendations



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking for some of this but don't know where to look. Anything from Renaissance to 20th Century is fine. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Three pieces immediately spring to mind.

Liszt: Via Crucis - I'm not a mad Liszt fan. I find a lot of his work turgid and tuneless. Sorry Franz. But I suppose when you're as prolific as he was, you're not always going to get it right. When he does get it right, he is wonderful. Via Crucis is one of my favourites. But beware - there are versions out there with piano acccompaniment - Pale imitiations.

Durufle's Requiem - One of the most beautiful requiems out there. There is an orchestrated version but the Organated one came first. There's a performance on Naxos

Howell's Requiem. A lush forgotten English masterwork. Also available on Naxos.




Edit: Doh!!!! Forget the Howell's - it's a capella. Got it mixed up with other works on the same disc. It's still lush though


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Charles Ives ~ Psalm 90, for chorus, organ and bells





Most of Ives choral works are from his early years when he was a church organist. There are numerous others, most well worth a listen.

If you are interested also in songs, there are somewhere over 100 by Ives, those spanning his career, and also worth investigating.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting selections. I've never heard of Durufle, but the requiem sounds beautiful. I don't have any Listz, either. I like A Capella too, so I'll give the Howell a listen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just found this on Brilliant Classics
A 2 CD set of organ & choral works


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Just as we have IMSLP, there is also the Cpdl.org for public domain choral works.

Noticed an index for subcategories to refine searches by period and/or nationality.

Our church choir has utilized many selections from this vast PD site.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

After listening to samples of the Brilliant set, it sounds like it has a high noise to music ratio.

I found an inexpensive CD on Regis with both the Durufle and Howell requiems.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Regis/RRC1341

There's a bargain CD on Alto of the Listz work, and it's the organ version.
But I'm not as crazy about the sound of this piece. Will definitely get the
other CD. Thanks again! http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Alto/ALC1154#listen


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In addition to the fine examples above I recommend a listen to the original organ/choir version of Dvorak's Mass in D - it's a relatively understated work. Another fine Czech liturgical work for organ/choir is Janacek's chamber cantata 'Our Father' - it also features harp and solo tenor which compliment the choir and organ really well.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Johannes BRAHMS: _Geistliches Lied_, Op. 30

I tend to think of Brahms' über-lovely _Geistliches Lied_ as a sort of slow Romantic (with neo-Baroque underpinnings) counterpart to Tallis' _Miserere nostri_ inasmuch as it's also a deceptively simple canon-based work in which art conceals art. Indeed, I'd have never noticed that it's canon-based (double canon-based at that) if someone hadn't pointed it out to me. Most accounts last just over five minutes. (Be aware that the organ is replaced by strings in some accounts.)

There are lots of recordings to choose from at Spotify (the one by Det Norske Solistkor is beautifully performed if a bit squeaky clean in the usual Scandinavian manner), and here are links to a couple of recordings on YouTube:





 (Choir of St. Bride's, London)




 (Kammerchor Stuttgart)


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Some of the stuff in the 10CD Victoria box set has organ accompaniment.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Louis Vierne - Mass for choir & organ (link to Kyrie) 



Some lovely overlooked Mendelssohn choral & organ work 



Francis Poulenc - Litanies a la Vierge Noire (an example of his work for choir & organ) 



Arvo Part - The Beatitudes


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I'm looking for some of this but don't know where to look. Anything from Renaissance to 20th Century is fine. Thanks for any suggestions!


What about an organ mass? De Grigny's is a good one. Or maybe a hymn? Titelouze wrote some fun hymns.


----------

